
U.S. military Twitter feed hacked, apparently by IS sympathizers - ca98am79
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/12/us-cybersecurity-centcom-hack-idUSKBN0KL1UZ20150112?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews
======
lazaroclapp
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/932/](https://xkcd.com/932/)

I will say it still is a fairly effective attack from the point of view of
propaganda, and I'd be interested to know which was the chain of events that
allowed this particular hack. But I am neither particularly scared, nor
particularly surprised that this is possible, nor should anyone with any sort
of computer security background.

